# A/C ducting smell



## ctsoderq (Dec 14, 2003)

We were camping this weekend and my wife complained that the A/C duct smelled (it wasn't warm, we were just using the dry mode to keep condensation down). I wouldn't say it stinks, but it has a peculiar smell. Similar to that of some cars when the A/C is left on all the time. It also smells when just the fan is on without the A/C. Anyone else notice this, and is there anything that can be done about it?


----------



## arlingtoncamper (Feb 16, 2004)

have you cleaned the filters located under the grids on the bottom side of the unit in the ceiling?


----------



## ctsoderq (Dec 14, 2003)

Thanks for the hint, but yes, I've cleaned them several times. Were talking about the two little thin fabric filters, right?


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

The only time I notice a smell is with the furnace on. It has that 'oily duct' smell.


----------



## camping_man (Feb 18, 2004)

You might try takeing some disinfectant spray and spraying it into the air intake of the HVAC. It might have gotten damp and devloped some mold in the duct work and is causing the smell. I know this worked with cars A/C ducts when they would smell when I worked in the dealership. It will freshen the smell and kill any mold that is in the duct work.


----------



## missouricamper (Jun 28, 2004)

I just found this website/forum and was happy to see this post, but sad to see no helpful replies. Since the day we bought our Outback, the AC has a funny smell. Works fine, smells bad. We have tried all the AC duct spray stuff and even been up on the roof looking for mold, etc. If anyone ever has a clue, please let us know!

Camping in Missouri, we're rarely ever see another Outback!

2002 25S-RS
2003 Dodge Ram 2500 Hemi


----------



## j1mfrog (Jun 6, 2004)

My mom could always tell the smell of a dead mouse in a heating duct. For some reason it wasn't that uncommon when I was a kid.


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

Take out the filters and check the evaporator coil drain pan, if it is not draining properly there will be accumulated water and possibly debris.

Check the supply air ductwork by taking out a diffuser and using a mirror and flashlight.

Run the unit without the filters, is there still a smell?

Check the supply air fan blades for accumulated dirt.

Instead of running on dry mode, just use the regular AC mode, does it still smell?

If it all looks fine, ask your dealer to check it all out.

Start simple and go from there, do some detective work.

Good luck

Kevin


----------



## missouricamper (Jun 28, 2004)

Kevin - Thanks for the great advice, we'll look at it tonight!

LeBlanc's


----------

